# Curry College Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A nice campus not too far off the highway (128) and some good people.



*Public Safety Officer*
Curry College 
in Milton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/06/2022
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







DIVERSITY
*About Curry College:*
Founded in 1879, Curry College is a private, four-year, liberal arts-based institution in Milton Massachusetts. Plus, a lot of information that you, as an applicant for a Public Safety Officer job won't give two shits about, so, it's been edited out.

*Job Description:*
Under the general supervision of the Director of Public Safety and the direct supervision of the Sergeant, the Public Safety Officer (PSO) is a security and dispatch services specialist who ensures that the college, its students, employees, guests, and licensees are safe, and that all property remains secure and unharmed and that all college, division and departmental rules, regulations are adhered to.
*Essential Functions:
1. Security Services Delivery: *PSO shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the college, its students, employees, guests, licensees, and real and personal property.

Security measures will include, by way of illustration, as providing safety escort services for students, employees and guests; maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed; patrol the campus on an assigned shift by vehicle or foot; enforce parking rules and regulations; implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate; priority responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay; checking and securing the alarm system in all buildings on the campus and off-campus; providing both vehicular and pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of college property and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the college community or any and every member and/or guest;
Report writing will be necessary when involved with or when assisting a student, faculty, staff, visitor or when investigating an unsafe situation. PSO (Public Safety Officer) must utilize common sense and reasonable judgement to make independent decisions in the best interest of the College and the Department.
*2. Dispatch Services:* PSO will be assigned as needed to the communication center which entails voice, visual, and text management, dispatch area management, and completion of the dispatch log.

The dispatcher's duties include synchronization of all video surveillance, audio messaging, and responses by the Public Safety division.
A focus should be placed on current deployment, emergency response, and information intake for review and analysis by a supervisor.
PSO will greet visitors providing information and directions on campus.
Monitor all incoming vehicles, especially when the gate is secured, ensuring that only properly identified individuals are allowed access to campus.
Notify proper Town of Milton emergency services agencies as directed.
*3. Internal and External Contacts:*
PSO will be in contact regularly with:

Residence Life staff.
Building and Grounds.
Municipal agencies such as Milton Police Department and Milton Fire Department and State agencies as required.
*Additional Functions:*
As a member of the Department of Public Safety, the PSO will:

Be trained in all non-supervisory aspects of daily operations.
From time to time, be directed to certain projects, events, and tasks that are within his/her capacity, such as making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program.
*Requirements:*
*Minimum Requirements*

An Associate's degree in Criminal Justice;
The ability to work additional evening and weekend hours to support a primarily residential campus, and required to be on-call;
Good interpersonal and communication skills; good computer skills;
Valid Driver's License;
First Aid/CPR certification within 6 months of hire date.
*Preferred Qualifications*

Security or other related public safety experience of at least one year is strongly preferred;
A Baccalaureate degree in Criminal Justice or a closely related discipline;
An intimate knowledge of Curry College campus and Public Safety procedures.
*Additional Information:*
Committed to attracting and retaining a diverse staff, Curry College will honor your experiences, perspectives and unique identity. Together, our community strives to create and maintain working and learning environments that are inclusive, equitable and welcoming.
At the College's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the College, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.
Employment in this position is contingent upon the successful completion of all required pre-employment background checks.
Inquiries about the application of Title IX can be directed to the College's Title IX Coordinator, Rachel King at [email protected], (617) 979-3516, or King Academic Administration Building, 55 Atherton St, or US Department of Education, Office of Civil Rights ("OCR") - Boston Office, 5 Post Office Square, 8th Floor, Boston, MA 02109-3921, (617) 289-0111.
*Application Instructions:*
Please apply online at Job Opportunities | Curry College for consideration. Interested applicants must submit the following:

a cover letter;
a resume; and
a list of three professional references, one of which must be a former or current supervisor, including complete contact information and professional titles.
*Apply Online*
Curry College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity in every aspect of its operations. The College values diversity and seeks talented students, faculty and staff from a variety of backgrounds.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I just skimmed but I appears they’re not sworn anymore? I know they never did a ton of police work but I thought they were still SSPO’s recently. I guess police reform got them too.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

They are sworn. I spoke with a sergeant recently, I was ON campus and they are sworn. Sadly, not armed.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Kilvinsky said:


> They are sworn. I spoke with a sergeant recently, I was ON campus and they are sworn. Sadly, not armed.


Nice. I thought maybe they dropped it since I didn’t see any mention of academy certification in the posting. Always good to see departments staying sworn in the changing times.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

They always had a mix of sworn and non-sworn, depending on the person’s level of training.

With POST, anyone with arrest powers now has to be fully academy trained. I can’t see many (if any) people with full academy certification sticking around with an unarmed department that doesn’t even use the word “police” in their title.


----------

